# Help with Radio Wiring!!



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

OK, so I got my 240 running, and decided to install my cd player because the car had no radio whatsoever. So I connect everything how I would (and did in my other cars) but the cd player resets because there is no constant power when the car is turned off, the ignition either has to be at ACC or the engine turned on. When I wired it, the Yellow wires had to be connected WITH the red wires (As in all four wires intertwined) in order for there to be any power whatsoever. However, now, my clock resets, and my interior light, and seatbelts won't work unless the car's power is on. I need some help with this so that I can wire it correctly so I have 1) Music, 2) A working clock, 3) Working Seatbelts, and 4) Working interior light. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Sounds like you have a blown fuse. Check the interior fuse box.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

are you sure you connected the wires right? 

There should be a yellow wire (aka Hot wire, or memory wire)

There should also be a Red wire (aka Ignition wire, or Acc wire) 

You have to connect the wires according to the colors provided. such as the yellow on yellow, and red on red. It sounds as though you have your yellow wire for the radio, connected to the red wire on the car. This is just a basic rule of thumb for radios, I've never done a replacement for the radio in a 240sx. So, I'm not sure if this applies, but I hope this helps.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> are you sure you connected the wires right?
> 
> There should be a yellow wire (aka Hot wire, or memory wire)
> 
> ...


If that doesn't work, and your fuse isn't blown, you might have fried the wiring for the memory. I did this in my third gen camaro. It sucked. the only way I could fix it was to run a wire from the fuse box that was hot all the time. I was also told to run a wire from the battery back.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> are you sure you connected the wires right?
> 
> There should be a yellow wire (aka Hot wire, or memory wire)
> 
> ...


Yeah I tried connecting the yellow to yellow, red to red, but then the power doesn't come on at all. The only time the power comes on at all is when I connect both yellows AND both reds. They all four have to connect to get any power at all. I checked my fuse and it wasn't blown, but I replaced it anyways, and it still didn't make a difference. And how could I have fried the memory wiring? Not saying you're wrong, I'm just wondering how that could have happened because everything worked fine before I tried to replace the radio. It makes sense though I suppose. I'll try it and see what happens. Thanks guys.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

fyi - wire colours are not universal. For example clarion and alpine use yellow for +12v and red for acc where pioneer use red for +12v and yellow for acc.

Get yourself a multimeter to make sure on the wires. But i still think you may have a blown fuse as the s13 wiring goes mental if a fuse is blown.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Where else would there be a fuse that connects to the radio. Cause I checked the one under the dash, and it's fine. And the radio works, it just resets everytime I cut power off and then back on, and my interior accesories don't work either. My CD Player is Kenwood, so I will try to switch the wires and see if that fixes it. Thanks for the help BTW.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did you touch the hot wire with the ground wire? You might have fried the tips of the wires. Trying snipping a little bit of the wires, and then connecting them. Hopefully this will solve the problem.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Dont know where it is on the US 240 but mine there is a fuse box in the drivers side footwell (RHS). Check every fuse in this to be sure because there are a couple that control different parts of the accessories.


----------

